# Featured Podcasts



## Blake Bowden

Subscribed Podcasts:

The After Lodge Podcast
Whence Came You?

If you would like to see your favorite Masonic podcast featured in this forum post a reply!


----------



## chrmc

How about The Winding Stairs and The Masonic Roundtable?


----------



## otherstar

The AASR-SJ has a new podcast out called The Tyler's Place.


----------



## vangoedenaam

Thanks. I didnt know about that one yet! I posted a large list of podcasts in another thread on the forum a while back. Search and find


----------



## otherstar

vangoedenaam said:


> Thanks. I didnt know about that one yet! I posted a large list of podcasts in another thread on the forum a while back. Search and find



I remember seeing that thread. The Tyler's Place just released it 4th episode on Jan. 15. I stumbled upon it by accident, but have heard every episode.


----------



## vangoedenaam

I added it to my subscriptions and start listening soon. Always exciting to find a new one.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HerrickMusic

I am new to this place, and masonry as I received my third degree master Mason's degree on May 28, 2015 at the Athens, MI Lodge #220.  So far I have learned a lot from my brothers and by visiting other lodges.  However, I am hungry for more and  would love to hear some podcasts.  Could someone help guide me through this site?


----------



## vangoedenaam

Search this forum. I posted a list as did others. Alternatively, search itunes or stitcher for freemasonry and masonic.


----------



## HerrickMusic

Thanks brother, I'll try that.


----------



## Bloke

Brought to Light
http://podcast.blueloungesc.com/series/brought-to-light/
https://itunes.apple.com/au/podcast/brought-to-light/id1129602580?mt=2
http://feeds.feedburner.com/broughttolight

(links updated on 23 Jan 2018)


----------



## Squire Bentley

Phoenixmasonry Live! 
Interviews with fascinating and talented Freemasons

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCqBnDASXDVKLe43Tp8ZfWqw/videos


----------



## Paul Aquilina

Hey people just noticed the awesome shout out from Bloke. Thanks for that. We have recently updated all our hardware/software/website,etc
Updated Links:
Website: podcast.blueloungesc.com
ITunes: https://itunes.apple.com/au/podcast/brought-to-light/id1129602580?mt=2
YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/blueloungesocialclub
Stitcher: https://www.stitcher.com/podcast/brought-to-light-masonic-podcast/brought-to-light


----------



## David612

Bloke said:


> Brought to Light
> http://podcast.blueloungesocial.com/
> https://itunes.apple.com/au/podcast/brought-to-light/id1129602580?mt=2
> http://feeds.feedburner.com/broughttolight


Big fan of these guys.
Whence came you is fantastic aswell, I’m loving the Masonic Curators stuff too.


----------



## David612

Paul Aquilina said:


> Hey people just noticed the awesome shout out from Bloke. Thanks for that. We have recently updated all our hardware/software/website,etc
> Updated Links:
> Website: podcast.blueloungesc.com
> ITunes: https://itunes.apple.com/au/podcast/brought-to-light/id1129602580?mt=2
> YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/blueloungesocialclub
> Stitcher: https://www.stitcher.com/podcast/brought-to-light-masonic-podcast/brought-to-light


Hey Paul, loved the last episode about conspiracies.
Great to have you guys back.


-D


----------



## Bloke

Paul Aquilina said:


> Hey people just noticed the awesome shout out from Bloke. Thanks for that. We have recently updated all our hardware/software/website,etc
> Updated Links:
> Website: podcast.blueloungesc.com
> ITunes: https://itunes.apple.com/au/podcast/brought-to-light/id1129602580?mt=2
> YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/blueloungesocialclub
> Stitcher: https://www.stitcher.com/podcast/brought-to-light-masonic-podcast/brought-to-light


BROTHER PAUL - tell Jack he's been super slack !

(I was at your 3rd degree Paul  )


----------



## Matt Ross

chrmc said:


> How about The Winding Stairs and The Masonic Roundtable?


Love TWS and Masonic Roundtable!!!


----------



## Frank Felix Kalungura

Blake Bowden said:


> Subscribed Podcasts:
> 
> The After Lodge Podcast
> Whence Came You?
> 
> If you would like to see your favorite Masonic podcast featured in this forum post a reply!


Reply


----------

